

CERN FAQ about significance of Higgs boson (easy read) - fchollet
http://cdsweb.cern.ch/journal/CERNBulletin/2012/28/News%20Articles/1459456?ln=en

======
jere
Great explanations and very exciting. I might have been more inclined to study
physics if I had read something like that 10 years ago.

